# Ice drill test is a success



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

I went out today to give my newest ice drill a real world test. The drill is a 36 volt bosch with litheon batteries. These are the slim packs . You can buy the bigger fat packs for even more power.
I mated it up to a 6 inch lazer auger with new blades. 
The last piece is a new one for me. I met a man named Dave Lawrence yesterday.
He is the inventor of the Ice Master . This is a professionally made auger to drill adapter. He was kind enough to let me have one as a field tester. He has no idea I am writing this.
Dave, the test was a blazing success. 64 holes , yes you heard that right, 64 holes on ONE battery. The ice was measured between 7.5 and 8 inches. Here are some pictures to prove it. I had to make them in 2 spots because the lady across the pond asked me to move because the kids are skating tonight.:lol: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us








By double1trouble1 at 2010-12-17



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dave has a website at www.icemasteradapter.com
Thank you again .

This drill setup blows away anything I have ever used and that includes power augers. It was effortless and the whole drill assembly weighs under 11 pounds.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

All those holes on a single charge? I need one!

Nice work!


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it looks great and all, but how the hell am I going to get that "spilled gas" smell in my fiance's car if I don't bring the ol' Jiffy?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Pretty crazy, isn't it DT, how fast that goes through the ice, faster than any gas auger I've ever seen. 

I have an 18V Ridgid hammer drill, with the side handle, that I used to use. The chuck busted on mine, I gotta get it fixed (free, lifetime warranty through Ridgid). 

One thing I would suggest though, get some sort of strap or plate on there to keep the auger from falling down the hole if the chuck lets loose.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

The ice master has a nylon disc and a strap that goes around the handle of the drill to prevent the auger from falling if the chuck comes loose. The only way its going in the drink is if the threaded pin that holds the auger to the adapter snaps. That is very unlikely. 
These bosch drills have a solid carbide gearing and metal patented chuck that does not come loose. I asked the service guys at the bosch service center in Farmington about it. They love this series of drills. Oh yeah, it has a 3 year warranty too.


----------



## eddiek (Sep 13, 2006)

Where is the larger pic of your avatar? I want a closer look at that drill!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

She is using a competitors auger adapter. The ice kicker 2. 









By double1trouble1 at 2010-11-28


----------



## Crappie Depot (Jul 6, 2007)

Nevermind the adapter, where can we get an auger holder like that? :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

If you're out fishing, be sure to keep the battery warm. Cold weather can cut the life of battery quickly.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Not only can it cut the battery life short the cold and snow can lock the drill up. I used my 19.1 volt craftsman on the bay last year to anchor my pop up and the damn drill would freeze up. I had to take it in the shanty and then it would be fine. I would keep it wrapped in a towel inside the shanty. I think I am going to get the adapter and blades and use my drill. My 10 inch jiffy is a bear to lug around with all the other stuff. Looks like your setup does a great job!

sslopok


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Crappie Depot said:


> Nevermind the adapter, where can we get an auger holder like that? :lol:


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

kbkrause said:


> If you're out fishing, be sure to keep the battery warm. Cold weather can cut the life of battery quickly.[/QUOTE
> 
> The Lithium ion (Li-Ion) Battery:
> The new comer to power tool batteries, Lithium Ion are hot because they have 'one of the best energy-to-weight ratios, no memory effect and a slow loss of charge when not in use,' according to Wiki pedia.
> ...


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I got the ICEMASTER last winter and love it !......my 18 volt worked allright with the nicad and 5" lazer but it will use the lithium batteries and im getting those lithium's for christmas .


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Crappie Depot said:


> Nevermind the adapter, where can we get an auger holder like that? :lol:


There was an auger in that picture? I didn't notice it . . . .


----------



## waka-waka (Dec 19, 2010)

Ordered my ice master adapter today!! Can't wait to get it! On top of that, got a heck of a deal on a pair of 19.2 cordlless drills. Each with 2 batteries, charger and case.....$5 a piece. Tested them out at work and they are tough and the batteries have great life. It will take some of the work out of fishin' trips. :coolgleam


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Were these drills used ? That's hard to believe if they are new. Anyway good luck. I have the Bosch 18v. with a 6 inch laser. It's the compac model with 2 litheon batt. I used mine last year & it works great. I just wish they made the screw in handle like on the 110 electric's. That would help with the twist when your almost punched through. Just a little more safety.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

anyone tried a bigger auger, 8 or 10in just to see what it would do.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

UNCLE AL said:


> anyone tried a bigger auger, 8 or 10in just to see what it would do.


Roast your drill.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

A little help here identifying my problem. 

I recently purchased the Ice Master adapter. I have a very used 6" Strikemaster Mora and a very used Ryobi 18V drill. In manual mode, the Mora cuts well. I won't say great, but it gets the job done. 
The drill is what it is. I have newer batteries and never seem to have any problems doing small jobs around the house (also built two decks with the same drill with no issues). 

I hooked up the Mora to my adapter on Saturday and I couldn't get it to work properly. In the higher torque mode (slower speed) it would start to cut and get about 2" in and stop dead. In the higher speed mode the blades would never grab in one spot and the auger would spin on the surface side to side, front to back. I started in slower speed then switched to higher speed and it would still stop dead after 2".

It's obvious I have some upgrading to do. I'd like to get away with one purchase rather than two/three. 

Options: 
-Try another drill? I have a DeWalt 18v as well, but thought I would rather burn up the cheaper Ryobi batteries first.
-Buy a new drill? $$$
-Buy a new auger? $$$ Sounds like I may have to upgrade to the Lazer... 
-Sharpen the Mora blades/buy new ones?
Has anyone had luck with a drill adapter using a Mora?

Curious to hear some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Jigawhat said:


> A little help here identifying my problem.
> Options:
> -Try another drill? I have a DeWalt 18v as well, but thought I would rather burn up the cheaper Ryobi batteries first.
> -Buy a new drill? $$$
> ...


I would start with upgrading to the Lazer...blows away the Mora!


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

yes the lazer is your first upgrade, then make sure blades area always sharp and not chinese. New strikemaster augers come with chinese blades now, you can tell by the abscence of the mora or sweeden stamp on the blades. you got these no problem just contact strikemaster and they will send you sweedish blades with just the serial # on the current chinese blades. Also rule of thumb the smaller the auger and the sharper the blades the more holes.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

GettinBucky said:


> I would start with upgrading to the Lazer...blows away the Mora!


I'll second that!! I bought a new 8 inch Mora last year and went back to using my 6 inch Lazer after about 4 holes. The Lazer worked ten times better and even had old blades on it!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ryobi & Mora is a bad combo, right off the bat.

Low end "torque" is what you need out of the drill. Ridgid, Bosch, DeWalt, etc.. is what you need,,,, oh,, and a Lazer.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Huffy said:


> There was an auger in that picture? I didn't notice it . . . .


Auger, what auger! Should have no problem keeping it warm!!!!!!!I mean the battery!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Bob T said:


> Auger, what auger! Should have no problem keeping it warm!!!!!!!I mean the battery!!!!!!!!!!!


 My wife just happened to see my avatar tonight . not a pleasant experience.
As to a new drill and auger. lazer only .If you can get the old power auger serrated blades to fit the lazer ,even better.The auger must be 6 inch or smaller to be effective. the drill should be at least 500 inch pounds torque and lithium ion batteries are the new standard. 
The best cheap alternative is the craftsman 19.2. Ryobi drills are decent but the batteries suck. ryobi makes craftsman so 1 year and the batteries are toast for drilling.

I used the drill last night and today on about 4 inches of ice. The drill was in my car all night and not recharged. Over the 2 days we drilled at least 40 holes before it died.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

I work part-time in the hardware dept at a big box store. All I will say is that these tools (aside from maybe the 36V) are definitely not designed for this kind of load, and the drill will probably only last a fraction of what it normally would... especially the "homeowner" brands such as Ryobi and B&D. All that said, I think that the 5" hole size is probably not a problem.

I have a 7" lazer with new Swedish blades and it's great. I bet I can cut 10 holes in 8" of ice just as fast as a gas (or electric) auger.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

mich-again said:


> I work part-time in the hardware dept at a big box store. All I will say is that these tools (aside from maybe the 36V) are definitely not designed for this kind of load, and the drill will probably only last a fraction of what it normally would... especially the "homeowner" brands such as Ryobi and B&D. All that said, I think that the 5" hole size is probably not a problem.
> 
> I have a 7" lazer with new Swedish blades and it's great. I bet I can cut 10 holes in 8" of ice just as fast as a gas (or electric) auger.


 What drill are u using?

Who is making the hot drills? Besides my bosch of course. Remember that its not voltage the determines strength. Its armature design and torque. So a 24-28 volt hammer drill set on drill is still built stronger and will last longer. 
I have drilled over 100 holes so far and my bosch hasn't worked up a sweat.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree, I have the 18 v. Bosch drill. I'm in my 2nd. season with it. With a 5 or 6 laser, these drills should last .
Here is some imput on what I have Experienced. 
Sharp, Sharp blades.
When finished punching holes , I put the batt. in my coat pocket or 
in my bag when using my shanty.
And tighten the wing bolt on the laser shaft. It can losen up, now & 
then. This will cause the blade to wobble & not want to dig in. Good
luck & Merry Christmas.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

My problem is my shanty is a Fishtrap Denali with the short sled. I can't even fit my hand auger inside without breaking it down into two pieces... so a cordless drill/auger would work. 

Do you know the total length from tip to handle?


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow... Those Bosch drills are pricey! ~$300!!!
I snuck in a late Christmas gift on the order, the 6" Lazer from Amazon for around 80 bucks. Hoping it works with my DeWalt 18v. I'll be trying it on the Ryobi as well. Thanks for the replies - sorry for the hijack. great thread!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I have been using this setup for two years now. I have a 7 inch Lazer with a 36 volt dewalt. I have had zero problems. As a matter a fact whenever I start zipping holes in the ice I always get people coming over to ask me about it. This is a well made product and works well. As with anything though this only works as well as the equipment powering it. I would also want to go the lithium ion setup because the nicad batteries I have are affected by cold. I carry two fully charged batteries and never I have a problem. I just wouldn't recommend laying them on the ice.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well guess I should have waited or read closer.... Put this on my Christmas list not realizing it was limited to a 6" auger... Oh well looks like I might have one for sale:lol:


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

Jigawhat said:


> A little help here identifying my problem.
> 
> I recently purchased the Ice Master adapter. I have a very used 6" Strikemaster Mora and a very used Ryobi 18V drill. In manual mode, the Mora cuts well. I won't say great, but it gets the job done.
> The drill is what it is. I have newer batteries and never seem to have any problems doing small jobs around the house (also built two decks with the same drill with no issues).
> ...



I have pretty much the same setup. I took an old mora 6" set of flights, unscrewed the handle and welded up a drive adaptor for my 18 volt dewalt. The only problem I ran into was getting the hole started. .. as you found out. . . the auger bounces around and does not want to start a hole. To fix this, I took the blades off and welded on a guide point between the blades. Tried it yesterday in 12" of ice and it worked fine. Low gear is the way to go. . . unless you like wrist surgery. 

One thing that I do not like about the driver in this thread is the lack of a handle. If your screw gun comes with one. . . PUT IT ON. If it doesn't have one. . .wear a wrist brace. 
BFT


----------

